# Cash saving 62500 for spouse visa requirements



## 07nna (Jul 23, 2017)

Dear all 
Need some advice on the cash saving 62500 
Please see below question 
1.can this full amount be given as a gift?
2.can they raise a question on this?? why such a big amount given as a gift? 
Any information that will be really appreciated 
Please need your help on this 
Kind regards


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes it can be given as gift - not a loan and not expected to be paid back at some stage.

The donor must provide documentation saying as such, and provide proof as to where the money came from.

Then, of course, bank statements showing transfer of said money.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not many can or do give a gift of such a big amount so Home Office will be sceptical to start with. Even if you attach a letter from donors stating it's a gift, they may suspect it is a short-term loan to facilitate immigration. So you really need to demonstrate the gift came from their disposable income, such as from their savings and not from a loan they had taken out.


----------



## 07nna (Jul 23, 2017)

Thank you joppa so much ... 
so what would you suggest that I can do please. And how would I do that please if you can explain that further more that will so much appreciated. I'm just not sure ?
Will be waiting for your kind reply 
Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Who's giving you the money? 

They will expect to see the bank statement of the person giving you the money. If it's truly a gift, they will expect to see a significant amount of money left in the account after giving you the gift.


----------



## 07nna (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks nyclon 
so roughly how much I leave in other account please ...
And please can you give me some more information on how would I do this please or any other ways.
Will be waiting for your kindly reply please 
Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Most people keep their wealth in savings and long-term investment. So if there is evidence the money came from their savings account or investment without affecting their standard of living, then they are more likely to believe it was a genuine gift instead of a contrived loan to facilitate immigration. There is a lot of scam going on so their scepticism is justified.


----------



## 07nna (Jul 23, 2017)

Joppa said:


> Most people keep their wealth in savings and long-term investment. So if there is evidence the money came from their savings account or investment without affecting their standard of living, then they are more likely to believe it was a genuine gift instead of a contrived loan to facilitate immigration. There is a lot of scam going on so their scepticism is justified.



Thanks Joppa for kind information
Its completely not a loan what would you suggest that will be best for me to do please. Any other option out there I can used please?
I’m so confused  
Kind Regards


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just put yourself in the shoes of a sceptical Home Office staff who have seen scams before. They need to be convinced that the donor could afford the gift, by showing their overall financial position, income and savings. Also they need to be closely related to you and your partner because a friend doesn't normally give away 62.5 grand.


----------



## 07nna (Jul 23, 2017)

Joppa said:


> Just put yourself in the shoes of a sceptical Home Office staff who have seen scams before. They need to be convinced that the donor could afford the gift, by showing their overall financial position, income and savings. Also they need to be closely related to you and your partner because a friend doesn't normally give away 62.5 grand.


Thanks Joppa 
Any other suggestions please that how could I do this please.
Kind Regards


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

So show how you or your partner is related to the donor. Their financial situation in terms of savings, assets, investment, income. How the gift is sourced, such as from savings, liquidated investment etc. And audit trail of gifting the money, and donor's letter about the gift.


----------



## 07nna (Jul 23, 2017)

Joppa said:


> So show how you or your partner is related to the donor. Their financial situation in terms of savings, assets, investment, income. How the gift is sourced, such as from savings, liquidated investment etc. And audit trail of gifting the money, and donor's letter about the gift.


Thank you so much Joppa 👍
This what the situation ... could they (home office)raise a question on this...please see below 
So donner will be brother and this will be purely gift for his new life...which who giving the gift as he got a stable job 22 k own house plus still saving of 20 k so it's not like he risking his own life too. 

Please kindly advise that will be really appreciated 

Kind regards


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, that looks promising. I can't tell you whether Home Office will raise any objections as they make their own mind up.


----------



## KristenJune (Oct 8, 2016)

Nauman007 said:


> Thank you so much Joppa 👍
> This what the situation ... could they (home office)raise a question on this...please see below
> So donner will be brother and this will be purely gift for his new life...which who giving the gift as he got a stable job 22 k own house plus still saving of 20 k so it's not like he risking his own life too.
> 
> ...



A 20k job and still have savings of 20k savings seems minimal to me for someone to give away 62k as that will still make a huge dent in his assets. Unless he has a 1/2 million pound plus home paid off and no debts.


----------

